# 96 sentra GXE (auto)



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Here's my Charlene, I worked on her this weekend and finally decided to put some pictures up. The car is dirty, but i'm sure you can get the idea. Coming up next is my Stromung exhaust, should be fun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

obviously prior to me putting the new focuz header in










and then after


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

*my little sound system *

how i set up my system










one of two amps, the current runs through the Capacitor then to both amps











I pulled out the box all the way so you could see the speakers










inside i have 4 6.5" blaupunkt speakers that thump pretty well


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

*sway bar and intake*










My dad doesn't like these rims




















this was a pain in the ass to put in, but worth it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AHH YES I was waiting for sum1 wit the focuz headers to pop up with a pic---and your an AUTOMAGIC--like me...lol

The ride looks good--I like where u going wit it headers-stromung

BUT tell me about the headers--How do u like and how bout the install-Was it worth it??????


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *AHH YES I was waiting for sum1 wit the focuz headers to pop up with a pic---and your an AUTOMAGIC--like me...lol
> 
> The ride looks good--I like where u going wit it headers-stromung
> 
> BUT tell me about the headers--How do u like and how bout the install-Was it worth it?????? *



the header was totally worth it. I am gonna work on writing up a dumb man's guide to install it, because i'm a dumb man and I installed it pretty easy. The sound is much more quiet actually. Until i push the car really hard 

it sounds good though, i think i'll be fine


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

quiet!!!??!?!? I wanted my headers to really bring out the sound in my exhaust.... Uknow since its an auto );

Oh well wut about the finish --looks good in the pics --wut about in person???

AND def. get the dumb man how todo posted--cuz I also am....lol


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice ride, i dont like your rims though, sorry. I am more for the low-pro look. Other than that your car looks great and it has great potential


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *quiet!!!??!?!? I wanted my headers... <snip> *



Sorry, couldn't resist after reading it in both of your posts. Our engines (inlines) only have 1 header (singular). Header*s* are for V-6s, V-8s, etc.

Just in case you didn't know....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist after reading it in both of your posts. Our engines (inlines) only have 1 header (singular). Headers are for V-6s, V-8s, etc.
> ...


Yeah I know.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist after reading it in both of your posts. Our engines (inlines) only have 1 header (singular). Headers are for V-6s, V-8s, etc.
> ...




you like correcting people on that "header" thing don't ya. Allot of people just don't know because they have only heard of headers because of older cars


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *quiet!!!??!?!? I wanted my headers to really bring out the sound in my exhaust.... Uknow since its an auto );
> 
> Oh well wut about the finish --looks good in the pics --wut about in person???
> 
> AND def. get the dumb man how todo posted--cuz I also am....lol *


i'm back from germany now so i'll get on that asap


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

gonzoangel said:


> *you like correcting people on that "header" thing don't ya. Allot of people just don't know because they have only heard of headers because of older cars *



Yeah actually.  After being on Nissan mailing lists for a number of years, and hearing so many people say "i have headers" or "i want to get headers", you kinda correct them unconsciencely. No harm done, and nothing personal. If I can help someone with something once a day I consider it a good day. And he already knew it.  Hell I didn't know anything about cars when I first got my Sentra... and still have a lot to learn. I agree with you gonzo that a large group of us hear "headers" from domestic big-block motors. So that's why I politely informed our BB member about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

That car of yours look nice, has that clean look to it, even though it needs a car wash and I would like to hear how the engine sounds, but thats not possible and good job so far


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *
> So that's why I politely informed our BB member about it. *


 ......lol


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

xlntly nice car man! i would get some bigger mags though, but the style of them is nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

rios said:


> *xlntly nice car man! i would get some bigger mags though, but the style of them is nice *


no way man, well maybe, but bigger tires = bigger money


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

headers, headers, headers....

affa she towd me she dint like me, I header ova da head witta tar iron....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah bigger tires do equal bigger prices. My 17's kill me. They are or were $125 each but that included balancing and i do have that road hazard thing. I recommend you get it because Ive blown out two tires and they replaced them for free.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
All this talk about 'headers'. If I'm not mistaken, although I probably am, our engines don't have a 'header' it has an exhaust manifold. Which is not the same thing.

Seth

P.S. this is an edit. As a disclaimer, its late so I may not be thinking straight. Thats my excuse if I'm incorrect.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

This statement is, I suppose, true and false at the same time. Cars from the factory come with exhaust manifolds. The term "header" is used for labeling an aftermarket exhaust manifold. Same result, same idea. A header just flows air better due to smoother bends, edges, lighter metals, and better quality.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Look at him gooooo! Very good response..


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *Look at him gooooo! Very good response.. *



Who da man?   Hey, you can take some of the credit too... I dun learnst sum of that there mekanikal stuff from you Brad. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok, so 36pix.com isn't letting people post pictures on other pages anymore. If i take the time I may fix it, but if you wanna see some pictures, just write to me


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

i cant see the pics, can you send me the link of where they are please.


----------

